# LED Lights



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm possibly interested in buying an Evergrow IT2080W Controllable Marine Aquarium LED - 32" - 42" 240 watt. Anyone use this fixture? Thoughts or suggestions. The fixture on my 40g salt tank is dying and the bulbs for the fixture sitting on my 50g salt tank need replacing. Looking to change to LED's.

Any suggestions for a freshwater planted 50g tank would be helpful too.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I use the older 16" version called the d120 on a fw planted tank, and it grows them pretty well. I plan to pick up a second one once I set up my reef. Ime they are pretty good for the price.

Pic of the tank growth after about 10 months:


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I purchased the evergrow (16") and it has been great. All my corals liked it and my anemone that was unhappy with the 150MH started to pirk up after getting the new lights. Low wattage - Low Price


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

I purchased two Evergrow it2080's 32" - one for a 40g and one for a 50g tank. The tanks are looking great with them. They come with both a hanging kit and tank mount for those who cannot hang their light from the ceiling. Easy to setup up with integrated timers that allow for either 0.5hr or 1hr ramp up/down lighting periods. Corals just pop out now.


----------

